# Duplicating Whitt's BBQ - Tennessee Sauce



## jpadgett (Jun 20, 2007)

My girl is from Nashville, Tennessee and on one of the trips up there she introduced me to Whitt's BBQ.... I must say, their pulled pork is great! They also have two wonderful sauces - one spicy and one mild - both are vinegar based.

Question: does anyone here have a sauce mix that comes close to Whitt's?

Anyway, I've been smokin ribs, brisket, and turkeys for some time and want to try some pulled pork and try and duplicate the sauce from Whitt's. Her family is coming down later in the year, so I thought it would be a hoot to treat them to one of their favorites.

Thanks in advance,

jpadgett


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

This one?


"Whitt's" Secret Sauce  Richard Will's vinegar based sauce. A lot like "Cairo".

2 cups cider vinegar 
1 cup water 
1 cup catsup 
1 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teaspoon salt 
Â½ cup cooking oil 
Bring all ingredients to a boil stirring constantly, reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes stirring occasionally.
Dissolve 3 tablespoons of cornstarch in Â¼ cup of cold water and mix into a paste. 
Slowly stir cornstarch paste into sauce and simmer to thicken to desired consistency. Makes about 2 quarts.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 20, 2007)

I swear....it's like magic the way you ask for something and it just appears....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 20, 2007)

Have never heard of that sauce but sounds pretty good! Thats Debi for ya, ask and you shall receive...........think she has a cookbook from everyone that ever cooked


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 21, 2007)

If ya only have 38 oz. of fluids that is going to reduce anyway....How do ya come up with "makes about 2 quarts"...64 ozs.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

Nope but I do have a 6' x 4' book shelf and a 80 gig hard drive full (not to mention 100's of CDs.


If that doesn't work I have Google!


----------



## jpadgett (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey thanks!!!!  I'll try it out this weekend and let you know how it goes.  I went by Sams Club and found some butts pretty cheap, so now I gotta try it.


----------



## dbla1155 (Jun 28, 2014)

That is not the recipe for the sauce at Whitt's. No way it has ketchup in it.


----------



## BobS31599 (Jan 19, 2022)

deejaydebi said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> "Whitt's" Secret Sauce  Richard Will's vinegar based sauce. A lot like "Cairo".
> ...


Sorry, but this is WAY sweeter than Whitt's. I live a mile from Whitt's and have been eating there for ovfrom0 years.


deejaydebi said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> "Whitt's" Secret Sauce  Richard Will's vinegar based sauce. A lot like "Cairo".
> ...


----------



## BobS31599 (Jan 19, 2022)

deejaydebi said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> "Whitt's" Secret Sauce  Richard Will's vinegar based sauce. A lot like "Cairo".
> ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2022)

Can't believe a girl from Nashville which is saturated with award winning bbq would settle on whitts, a chain bbq restaurant that is 2 stars at best lol


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 19, 2022)

Have you tried Blues Hog Tennessee Red


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Can't believe a girl from Nashville which is saturated with award winning bbq would settle on whitts, a chain bbq restaurant that is 2 stars at best lol



I agree. We had one here in town and it shut down a couple years back due to lack of business.


----------

